# .22 caliber RWS 350 Magnum



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

If any of you folks out there want a high quality, accurate and powerful adult air rifle, buy an RWS 350 Mag. if you can part with the money for one. I've had mine now for about 2 weeks now and I am so impressed with how accurate and how quick to dispatch a critter this gun is. 
:sniper:


----------



## diggity (Jan 26, 2007)

Question, what kind of groups and at what ranges?

What type of rounds are you using?

:sniper:


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

Good Questions!

I have a target set up at 30 paces (approximately 90 feet or 30 yards)
& I my groups have been anywhere from touching each other to about 1" due to shooter error flinching. I am using the domed pellets made by RWS. Thats what I have been doing on paper but as far as critters I have been taking head shots only and have a nice pile started. Its either a clean kill or a clean miss. (not that a body shot wouldn't do the trick)
:sniper:


----------

